# Pedernales River Carp



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

Took a break from the tailrace trout and headed up to the Pedernales River with a buddy of mine to look for carp. I had not been to the Ped since the past summer, and upon arrival found the water crystal clear... Too clear to get good shots on fish. This river is usually tinted pretty well, giving you a chance to sneak up on feeding carp. After spooking fish after fish off of the flat into the deeper water, the idea to nymph the deeper bank came to mind and that was the ticket. Nymphing for carp can be a PITA... A super quick hook set is needed, before the pressure of the indicator spooks them and they spit the fly. After getting the hang of it, fish came to hand.




























Always nice to fish all day and not see another person. The Pedernales is the perfect place for that.

Brandon


----------



## 2thDr (Jan 25, 2014)

Sweet. Above Johnson City? I found a few monster grass carp in the Pedernales this summer. Can they be enticed to take a fly in the winter?


----------



## BrandonFox (Jan 8, 2013)

2thDr said:


> Sweet. Above Johnson City? I found a few monster grass carp in the Pedernales this summer. Can they be enticed to take a fly in the winter?


I've still yet to find any grass carp on the Pedernales, but heard there are quite a few. They will eat well in the winter if we get a couple of sunny and warmer days to get them active.


----------

